# Paradox releases Europa (RTS) Game Engine to public



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2008)

> Paradox Interactive today announced a unique agreement with leading PC download portal GamersGate to release its "Europa" engine to the gaming community worldwide. The "Europa" engine has been the basis of many award-winning games like the Hearts of Iron series and Europa Universalis II and has been the focus of signification financial investments over the years.
> 
> In an unprecedented deal, GamersGate will make room for these indie-developed products on the digital distribution platform and offer each team or individual the same financial deal given to established publishers on the platform.
> 
> ...



Source : http://www.gamersgate.com/engine/


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2008)

If anyone gets a free license for this, please let me know what you think of it.
I am going to try to get one for an RTS idea that I have.


----------

